# in need of some assistance



## inprocess (Feb 22, 2007)

Hello Everybody! I hope i'm in the right place, it seems like you guys know your stuff about these nissan cars. The reason i'm here is because i was just hoping to get some advice from you. Well my boyfriend just bought himself a 92 nissan 240sx SE. He's been wanting to modify it and make it fast and all that good stuff. But he hasn't had time because he's always working. I was hoping to surprise him with a turbo kit or something to make his car fast. I really don't know what would make it fast but i'm sure you do. Any suggestions? What would you want to do to this car if it were yours? What are the good brands out there? Anything helps! please.....i'm desperate!


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

what all has he done to it? turbo kits aren't cheap either, and i could think of better ways to spend 3k. honestly, i'd take it to a shop, and get EVERYTHING done, full service, and then replace the suspension with some decent coilovers.. nothing beats a solid ride that isn't going to take a shit in the near future.


----------



## captnrollabladz (Oct 27, 2006)

how dose it drive?!? no use in having a fast car he cant controll... i know id love my gf if she bought me some kyb coil overs and some Yokohama AVS tires...
o yeah it takes a bunch of things to make a car fast, a turbo would help it get their but chances are is that his motor has over 100k miles and honestly i wouldent want to force induct the stock motor with that many miles on it...


----------



## 2ndb18 (Oct 24, 2004)

lol force induct


----------

